# Solved: Recieving strange email "[email protected]" after setting up PHP form



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Hi all, 

I setup a php form to be able to receive emails from my website for signing up for a free report. I use
1 and 1.com. The form works fine except today I found about 10 emails from "[email protected]".

They were all from about the same time within minutes. They had the correct subject line that I had
put in the code for the form. 

Anyone have any ideas? Thanks,,,


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

You've been spammed.

Welcome to the internet.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

http://www.google.com/[email protected]


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Thanks that was very helpful. Actually I called my hosting, and found that it is coming form their server and they are checking into it.


----------

